# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ագռավը / The Crow

## Ռուֆուս

*Ագռավը / The Crow* 

_ԱՄՆ, 1994_
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ Ալեքս Պրոյաս
*Դերերում*՝ Բրենդոն Լի և ուրիշներ
*Ժանրը*՝ մարտական, ֆանտաստիկ
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 7.6
*RottenTomatoes-ի միջին գնահատականը՝* 83%

Սկսենք տխուր բաներից... Ֆիլմի գլխավոր դերակատարը Բրենդոն Լին է՝ լեգենդար Բրուս Լիի միակ որդին: Ֆիլմի նկարահանումները գրեթե ավարտվում էին, երբ նկարահանումների ժամանակ դժբախտ պատահարի արդյունքում Բրենդոնը վիրավորվում ու մահանում է: Նա ընդամենը 28 տարեկան էր: Իսկ քանի որ ֆիլմի գլխավոր թեմատիկան կյանքն ու մահն է, շատ դժվար էր այն նայելը...

Ֆիլմի սյուժեն աչքի չէր ընկնում իր օրիգինալությամբ, սովորական «սուպերմեն» «բեթմեն» «սպայդերմեն» սյուժե էր, փոխարենը ֆիլմը վիզուալ առումով չափից դուրս գեղեցիկ է ստացվել՝ մռայլ ու դեպրեսիվ:

Ի դեպ ֆիլմի սաունդթրեքում ի թիվս բազմաթիվ ռոք երգերի հնչում է հայկական դուդուկ՝ Ջիվան Գասպարյանի կատարմամբ: 

Մի խոսքով բավականին հետաքրքիր ու միառժամանակ տխուր ֆիլմ է, որը նայելիս ափսոսում ես, որ Բրենդոնի կյանքն այդքան կարճ տևեց, ինքը շատ մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեցող դերասան էր...

----------

Leo Negri (05.11.2010), Rhayader (05.11.2010), Smokie (05.11.2010), Աթեիստ (05.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Գեղեցիկ ֆիլմ էր, գոտիկա/սարսափ/մարտաֆիլմ ժանրերի լավ համատեղում: Սցենարն էլ ոչ մի Բետմեն ու Սուպերմեն չէր (ավելի շատ՝ Մեդ Մաքս հիշեցրեց):
Հետաքրքիր է, որ այս ֆիլմով Բրենդոն Լին հույս ուներ դուրս գալ հոր ստվերից. դրանից առաջ նրան վերցնում էին միայն արևելյան մարտարվեստների վրա հիմնված մարտաֆիլմեր: Բայց ֆիլմի տեսարաններից մեկում (երբ նրա վրա կրակում են, իսկ նա չի մեռնում) դատարկ փամփուշտների մեջ մի հատ իսկականն էր հայտնվել: Չի բացառվում նաև Տրիադաների վրեժի տարբերակը. հաճախ այս հանցագործ կազմակերպությանն է վերագրվում նաև Բրենդոնի հոր՝ Բրյուս Լիի մահը:

Ֆիննական The 69 Eyes գոտիկ-ռոք խումբը Բրենդոնին երգ է նվիրել.

----------

Yellow Raven (05.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Գեղեցիկ ֆիլմ էր, գոտիկա/սարսափ/մարտաֆիլմ ժանրերի լավ համատեղում: Սցենարն էլ ոչ մի Բետմեն ու Սուպերմեն չէր (ավելի շատ՝ Մեդ Մաքս հիշեցրեց):


Դե ես Մեդ Մաքսը չեմ նայել դեռ, դրա համար եմ ավելի շատ Բեթմենին նմանեցնում - մութ, անհրապույր քաղաքը... Իսկ էն պահը երբ Ագռավը հայտնվում ա մաֆիայի բոսերի մոտ ահավոր նման էր Ջոքերի հայտնվելուն մաֆիայի բոսերի մոտ  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դե ես Մեդ Մաքսը չեմ նայել դեռ, դրա համար եմ ավելի շատ Բեթմենին նմանեցնում - մութ, անհրապույր քաղաքը... Իսկ էն պահը երբ Ագռավը հայտնվում ա մաֆիայի բոսերի մոտ ահավոր նման էր Ջոքերի հայտնվելուն մաֆիայի բոսերի մոտ


Երգը լսեցի՞ր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երգը լսեցի՞ր:


Հա, գոթական ռոք էր, զոռ տված բարիտոնով, առանձնապես եսիմ ինչ չէր  :Jpit:

----------


## Leo Negri

Փայլուն ֆիլմա` շատ եմ սիրում:
Միջի անտագոնիստը` Top Dollar-ը, շատ էր դուրս էկել: "Childhood's over the moment you know you're gonna die", ահամ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Մի 2 ամիս առաջ, նայելուց հետո, ուզում էի թեմա բացեի, բայց ալարեցի:  :Pardon: 

Իրոք, լավ ֆիլմ ա, մեկ անգամ ևս համոզվեցի, որ ագռավն իմ ամենասիրելի կենդանին ա:  :Love: 

Ֆանբոյին Էրիկի պատմած անեկդոտն էլ էր լավը  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.11.2010), Rhayader (05.11.2010)

----------

